# Any of you been to the Kingdom Trails?



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2006)

Figured I'd give a shout for my home...*Burke Mountain* and the *Kingdom Trails*.  Anyone been?  Any reviews?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been snowshoeing in that trail network, has nice elevation changes and dosen;t appear too tight, it looks very interesting... seems like a A-Z Single-Track Trip to TTB's backyard is in order...


----------



## RIDEr (Apr 17, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Figured I'd give a shout for my home...*Burke Mountain* and the *Kingdom Trails*.  Anyone been?  Any reviews?



One of, if not the best trail system in the Northeast.  When riding in Jersey and riding a perfect trail I tell my buddy doesn't that remind you of the Kingdom Trails?

Last year, about 10 of my buddies and our girlfriends who enjoyed the local town stayed in the campground and began our day with a trail just above the campgrouds.  From there, we passed through the town and made our way up the hill to the main trail system.  Between all of the cross backs and amazing climbs the system was just PERFECT.  

The next day, we took it easy with a few of our girlfriends and hit the trail system behind the bike shop.  After our girlfriends got a good burn (beginner stuff), we headed back up the hill and went into another direction.  The entire weekend we didn't do one trail twice and never had one compliant.

The last day, my buddies road back into town and enjoyed the area while I hiked up Burke Mountain.  From my understanding, I began hiking up the road but then headed over to the hiking trail on the far East side of the mountain (I believe).  Once at the top, the view was amazing.  I took a few pictures and then made my way back down.  Once half way down, I saw my buddies driving up to see the view and called them wimps for not hiking it.

In all, I recommend the Kingdom Trails for everyone that enjoys mountain biking.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been to the Kingdom Trails and they offer great riding.  The level of community coopeartion required to develop this extensive trail network is quite impressive.  I doubt I will go back, the reason?  Riding as good is available a lot closer to where I live.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been lucky to have been everywhere from Moab, Vail, Fruita, Montana, Idaho & Washington state and I really think the KT is one of, if not THE best trail networks in the country.

Surely, people will challenge me on how the riding in CO is way better, blah blah blah. There are better trails out there, yes, (nothing beats Porcupine Rim as a singular trail) but no better trail networks. Fruita comes close, but they rely on volunteers only and have been getting a bad rap from freeriding scars on BLM land.

KT have a few things going for it that very few other trails have. First, they are continually EXPANDING versus trails in the west that are always under multi-use pressure from the USFS to CONTRACT. Secondly, the stuff is cleaned out each and every year, after every storm through an effort of both paid staff and volunteers. I really can't say that for any other trail network. The USFS has closed a lot of CO and MT trails because they don't have the manpower to clear them and won't let volunteers do it (legally) on their own. Lastly, what I love most about it is that KT is still about riding, not bike jibbing or freeriding, or having the newest stuff, but just straight up riding.


----------

